# CrossRoads Classic Crit Pics



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

For those of you that travelled around to the CrossRoads Classic Crits and Presby Crit here in the Charlotte Region i have some great pics from various categories from Concord, Salisbury, Statesville and Charlotte Presby Crit.

Make sure to check out the flash slideshow at this link


----------

